# My garage



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Following my introduction in the newbies thread, thought I'd post a few pictures of my garage here.

As a single garage on a fairly new build, it's not really suitable for storing a car, and if you did they'd be no room left. I therefore made the decision that I'd have the nice organised workshop type garage that I've always wanted.

Starting with the section most appropriate to this website...

All my commonly used products and brushes, as well as my DI Vessel set-up










The outlet of the pressure washer goes over the door to a hose reel:










The racking has all the bigger containers as well as my polishing stuff and all my towels and cloths:










The main workbench with various power tools in easy reach:










And more tool storage, plus lots of screw, bolts etc all stored for easy access.










It's taken about three years for me to get it to this stage, but it's amazing how much more quickly you can get jobs done when everything you need is easy to find!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very impressive fella, well organised and tidy. :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Well organised and looks ace, currently looking at ideas for my soon to be garage.

Not sure of all that water and wet brushes etc over that electrical outlet.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I need to get my sheds organised like your garage,my products and equipment are all over the place at the moment.SJ.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks great, you’ve done a really tidy job. 

As said I wouldn’t be comfortable with the water supply so close to the sockets but easily solved by fitting waterproof sockets. 

It’s good when you have a nice space to work in. I put some rubber tiles on the floor in my garage and they made a massive difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

bluechimp said:


> Not sure of all that water and wet brushes etc over that electrical outlet.


It's a very fair comment and something I have considered. It's not too bad when you look at it in reality and run through what could happen. The brushes go back virtually dry, and the hoses can't directly spray onto the sockets very easily at all, and certainly not in normal usage. It would take a very specific sort of failure to spray over them with enough force to give water ingress or cause a problem. The main tap is off when I'm not using it.

I was originally going to fabricate a 'spray shield' to go around them for protection, but once the final install was done the likelihood seemed so small I didn't bother. I may still get around to it one day.

The DI Vessel outlet water should be virtually non-conductive due to the purity and if the worst happened the RCD's would hopefully trip anyway.

I'm fairly comfortable with it, and my career is based around electricity. (Although if I'm honest I've probably become a bit blasé about 240V, and that's when bad things normally happen, so...)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great set up well organised, like the metal storage on wall far better than on bench, well labled always good, thanks for sharing


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice Garage.

Is your pressure hose reel from direct hoses? if so, are you pleased with it?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

bluechimp said:


> Well organised and looks ace, currently looking at ideas for my soon to be garage.
> 
> Not sure of all that water and wet brushes etc over that electrical outlet.


I was thinking the same... I'd consider moving the brush location, or have something to protect the socket/swap for a waterproof outdoor style.

That's just me though.


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice Garage.
> 
> Is your pressure hose reel from direct hoses? if so, are you pleased with it?


Yes, it was.

I'm very pleased with it. Seems very well made and sturdy. Hose seems good quality. It certainly makes life so much easier being able to just grab the lance, use it and have it all reeled away in seconds.

I had one issue in that I didn't want a new lance with it, and the fitting was slightly too big to fit in my original one. I'm not sure if it was a one off or not, but they seemed surprised when I told them. I enlarged the hole on my original lance to fix the issue.


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

RandomlySet said:


> I was thinking the same... I'd consider moving the brush location, or have something to protect the socket/swap for a waterproof outdoor style.
> 
> That's just me though.


I'm careful not to put the brushes above the socket back with water pouring off them. When they go back they're a bit damp at worst, not even dripping.

The most commonly used brushes and ones which would retain the most water are to the right and not above the socket.

It might look a bit dodgy, but it was all considered and risk assessed.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Just noticed your wall mounted tape measure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> Just noticed your wall mounted tape measure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL, yep. And hanging right next to it are a 30cm and a 60cm steel ruler. With a small spirit level hanging next to those.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Where are your shelf units and work benches from? How do you like them? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Where are your shelf units and work benches from? How do you like them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


They are RapidRacking ones. They fit together just using a rubber mallet.

I think they're brilliant. Not the cheapest out there, but very solid and sturdy. Shelf height can be adjusted on the racking units.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Now and again I tidy my garage like that. Then I do a job in there and trash it again.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks like a really great space. Well done. Incredibly well organised. We like organised around here. 

Cheers for sharing. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice. Well done


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Paul_M3 said:


> They are RapidRacking ones. They fit together just using a rubber mallet.
> 
> I think they're brilliant. Not the cheapest out there, but very solid and sturdy. Shelf height can be adjusted on the racking units.


Is this the set you bought?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

That looks excellent. Nice and neat!


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Eturty said:


> Is this the set you bought?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Eturty,

I think a link may be missing from your post. I've had a quick look through my old e-mails though and this is what I've got.

The little bench with the sander and wire wheel is this one in a 305mm depth, and the one with the pillar drill and grinding wheels is exactly the same, but the 455mm depth version.:

https://www.rapidracking.com/en/rra/rapid-2-workbenches-915w-r2wb318bo?quote-form

The main big rack is this one, in the 455mm depth:

https://www.rapidracking.com/en/rra/rapid-2-shelving-1980h-x-1525w-blue-6-chipboard-shelves

And the main workbench is this one:

https://www.rapidracking.com/en/rra...1525w-with-lower-level-half-shelves-wbtb2s3-b

Hope this helps.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Tidy space that. Kudos.
Think I'd be finding another home for that frost heater though than directly under the hose reel. :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Better than my messy box, like that!


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice looking.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Do you have your pw reel on the opposite side of the door to the machine itself? Presumably with the link hose fed above the door, neat solution if so. Need to look at something similar for my own setup as I already have my pw reel, normal hose reel and and an airline reel all competing for the same space. I have a hose guide below my pw reel and it makes pulling it out and rewinding it much easier, only a couple of quid from Wilko.


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mcpx said:


> Do you have your pw reel on the opposite side of the door to the machine itself? Presumably with the link hose fed above the door, neat solution if so. Need to look at something similar for my own setup as I already have my pw reel, normal hose reel and and an airline reel all competing for the same space. I have a hose guide below my pw reel and it makes pulling it out and rewinding it much easier, only a couple of quid from Wilko.


Yep, that's exactly right. I measured the route in advance and ordered the extra length hose from the pressure washer to the reel. It goes up the side and over the door, with p-clips holding the hose in place along the top.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Love this set up
Really neatly done


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

haha my sheds started off nicely laid out like that and stayed like that for a few years, then family, no time and other demands have led to the influx of dumping tools and stuff on every horizontal surface and it's now in a right mess.

Good luck keeping it like that mate. Nicely setup though pal.


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> Good luck keeping it like that mate. Nicely setup though pal.


It sometimes briefly gets messed up, but soon becomes tidy again.

I specifically bought a big shed last year to use as extra storage and a 'dumping ground' so that the garage can be kept tidy.

Before the shed, if anything needed storing in the garage I'd get really annoyed about it and be desperate to clear it. Not having any kids obviously helps with this...


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Paul_M3 said:


> It sometimes briefly gets messed up, but soon becomes tidy again.
> 
> I specifically bought a big shed last year to use as extra storage and a 'dumping ground' so that the garage can be kept tidy.
> 
> Before the shed, if anything needed storing in the garage I'd get really annoyed about it and be desperate to clear it. Not having any kids obviously helps with this...


ah I remember the pre kids days mate. I'd be up and outside tinkering in the early morning sunshine by 7am, wife would drag herself out of bed about lunchtime just after it's started raining then complain it's always raining. haha

oh how times change, I barely get chance to get dressed before 11am on a weekend these days!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Thats a superb space and very thoughtfully laid out....very impressed !


----------



## rasA4 (Aug 17, 2009)

excellent setup well done!
i have a Nilfisk also like the idea of having a long pw hose and reel where did you get this from link if poss
handy you have the supply in the garage


----------



## Paul_M3 (Jan 11, 2008)

rasA4 said:


> excellent setup well done!
> i have a Nilfisk also like the idea of having a long pw hose and reel where did you get this from link if poss
> handy you have the supply in the garage


I got it from here mate, but looks like they don't have any stock right now.

https://www.directhoses.net/collections/hose-reels-for-nilfisk


----------

